# I kissed another man



## neonghost (Jan 17, 2015)

I have been married for 5 years and with my husband for 8 years total. This last week I was taking a friend home. As he and I were sitting in my car chatting while it heated up I kissed him. Not just kissed him, but we climbed into the back seat and I gave him oral. My husband does not know. I am torn on what to do. I love my husband, but between us both working and me also going to school we never see each other. On the off chance we do spend time together we are both too tired to do anything at all. I like the man I hooked up with and I want to see him again.


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

You should change the title of this thread to "I kissed another _man's privates_." 

There's a lot I want to say - but it would probably get me banned. 

You committed infidelity. You say you are torn on what to do. Then you say you want to see this man again. To me, that says it all. 

Your marriage is not a priority, and in addition to that, you are practicing extremely poor character. Giving someone else oral then kissing your husband is the ultimate disrespect. 

Please get into IC and explore why you are doing this. In the meantime, quit engaging with this other party and tell your husband the truth. He has the right to know, and also, I think it is a step in the right direction to be honest and accept the consequences for your actions.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

So you are cheating on your husband by having sex with a friend of yours and his and you want to continue disrespecting your husband and to continue cheating on him and exposing yourself and him to the dangers of STDs and HIV.

What you going to do when he finds out?

Blame him for not being man enough for you by being too tired to have sex with you?

Because it IS your husband's fault, right? 
Because you are entitled to have this affair, yes?

Well, no. That's not true, is it?

What is your plan for when your husband finds out?

You should be honest with him and tell him what kind of a wife you have been to him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## D.H Mosquito (Jul 22, 2014)

You will not find sympathy here for your actions nor will we condone what you have done because hubby is tired, make a clean break and leave him before you destroy him if you wont do that then never see this other guy again and put the same effort into reviving marriage and his sex drive, you didn't seem to mind putting the effort in with other man so why not hubby?


----------



## italianjob (May 7, 2014)

Divorce your husband and date the new guy. If you want to sleep around you shouldn't stay married.


----------



## helolover (Aug 24, 2012)

Concur. 

Tell your husband. Divorce, go be single so you can be with your new guy.

Don't be a liar. Respect your spouse. I assure you he doesn't want your second hand goods.

Best of luck.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Its your husbands fault. Good woman like yourself wouldnt do such a thing if you didnt work so much.


----------



## G.J. (Nov 4, 2014)

neonghost said:


> I have been married for 5 years and with my husband for 8 years total. This last week I was taking a friend home. As he and I were sitting in my car chatting while it heated up I kissed him. Not just kissed him, but we climbed into the back seat and I gave him oral. My husband does not know. I am torn on what to do. I love my husband, but between us both working and me also going to school we never see each other. On the off chance we do spend time together we are both too tired to do anything at all. I like the man I hooked up with and I want to see him again.


Tell your husband and then get a Divorce as you have cheated and don't love your husband and don't come back with any excuse as there is *NONE*

Oh and ask your husband to come on here as we can help him


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Cheaters are liars. Tell your H the truth.


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

So to sum it up you had made the most sacred commitment any person can make in life but you chose of your own free will to destroy that vow so you could have another man's junk in your mouth. You have given away your integrity. You're a cheater. Admit that to him. Tell him every detail, admit what you are, and humble yourself to him. If there is any chance for you two it's totally up to him.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

NG, what do YOU think you should do?

BTW, do you have children?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Suspecting2014 (Jun 11, 2014)

neonghost, 

First you must understand 2 thngs, 

1. the concequences of having an affair, and
2. Maybe you are feeling existed about the new thing, this is for the dopamine in your brain, is not real, what you may begin to feel is not real at all, it is call the fog.

Here in tam, you can read alot about wifes that has lost everyhitng, even for a ONS, and are trully repentant. 

One question, How is that you dont have the negy to give your H a BJ but you have tio give it to OM?? Ask your sekf this question.

IMO you should not cintact OM until you decide to do the rigth thing (leave your husban) or realize it was a huge mistake.

ny how, as you can read here and in other webs, is a very higt chance that your H will find out, which is worse than you come clean.

Read Tears and MsMathias TAM threads to have an idea what you are risking.

Read as well Sofi2013 thread at LoveShack.

Good luck


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

richie33 said:


> Its your husbands fault. Good woman like yourself wouldnt do such a thing if you didnt work so much.


Great image. A honorable, responsible married woman giving oral to another man in the back seat of a car, after a innocent ride home. Happens all the time.


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

OP,
This is not choosing what prom dress you want to wear or what color to paint your fingernails. You were making a grown up decision to love, cherish and be faithful to one man for the rest of your life. It is obvious that you were/are not mature enough to make this decision nor are you ready for any type of committed relationship as these involve many circumstances that must be dealt with and overcome and you are not prepared to handle that.

If there are no children involved, except for you, then tell your H, file for divorce and go play as much as you want. This way you won't be destroying the life of someone who has pledged his life to you with your lies and deceit. The D will hurt him but continued betrayal will hurt much, much worse and to subject him to further pain so that you can enjoy your "playtime" is unconscionable.

If you two do have children then tell your H what happened and let him decide if he wants to accept living with a lying, cheating, deceptive prevaricator for the sake of his children. I would not but he may. In either case you have most likely destroyed your marriage.

You have no idea the gravity of the situation you have created. You stated that you "like the OM and want to see him again" clearly indicating that you have no concept of marriage, integrity, honor, truth, commitment and what a solemn vow represents. Your actions are more akin to a school girl than a wife which exemplifies your immaturity.

To you this is apparently no big deal but your H will no doubt see it differently since the life he thought he had is now devastated.

Once you are out of this marriage, please do not enter into another one until you mature enough to be able to understand the commitment you are making. And whatever you do, please use protection when enjoying your escapades because presently you would make a worse mother than wife.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Forest said:


> Great image. A honorable, responsible married woman giving oral to another man in the back seat of a car, after a innocent ride home. Happens all the time.


She must have tripped and it magically fell in her mouth.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

No matter how bad your husband is, he deserves better than you. On the other hand, your friend you su*ked deserves exactly the type of person you are. Divorce your husband, marry your awful friend and then cheat on him too.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

neonghost said:


> I have been married for 5 years and with my husband for 8 years total. This last week I was taking a friend home. As he and I were sitting in my car chatting while it heated up I kissed him. Not just kissed him, but *we climbed into the back seat and I gave him oral*. My husband does not know. I am torn on what to do. I love my husband, but between us both working and me also going to school we never see each other. On the off chance we do spend time together *we are both too tired to do anything at all*. I like the man I hooked up with and I want to see him again.


You don't love your H. Face the truth and D him. The two bolded statements show the truth. You are always "too tired" when you are with your H, but not too tired with the OM, enough so that you hurdle the back seat olympic style and pleasure this other man (that you incidentally want to see again and are not too tired to think about and desire doing it yet again with). The truth is that you don't have the energy to do anything with someone that you don't love, which is why nothing happens with your H. It is effort you aren't willing to put forth as I don't know any man that is ever so tired that he rejected oral being done on him and you don't seem to want to try and bestow it upon your H, just say we are too tired.

Do him the courtesy due to a decent human being and D him after you tell him you cheated on him. Don't have sex with him either as he doesn't want your seconds.


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

Chaparral said:


> No matter how bad your husband is, he deserves better than you. On the other hand, your friend you su*ked deserves exactly the type of person you are. Divorce your husband, marry your awful friend and then cheat on him too.


:iagree::iagree::iagree: Bravo!


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Btw, you know your friend has told his friends and they are laughing at your husband and talking about what a wh*re, sl*t, h*e, you are right? Watch for your other male friends to start lining up for their bj's . You will be able to tell who he has told by the way they look at you. They will tell their girlfriends too so be aware of why they are acting strangely around you. The last thing a woman wants around her husband is a woman that goes down at the drop of a hat.


----------



## Locke.Stratos (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm having trouble believing that this is real because there's no way that someone can do something so intentionally horrible and be this blasé about it.

Maybe it's an attempt to rile up some of the more militant and expressive posters on here.

If not then confess your new relationship to your husband, divorce and live happily ever after with your lover. No more need be added.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Chaparral said:


> The last thing a woman wants around her husband is a woman that goes down at the drop of a hat.


:iagree::iagree::iagree:

Funny that cheaters don't see it that way, When I was exposing the STBXW's As, she said "no one cares or needs to know it isn't any of their business" and my reply was "Really? Do you not think that other women might not want their Hs being around you knowing what you have done, and with other friends of your's Hs?" She got mad and stormed from the room yelling her favorite pet name for me (it wasn't baby or honey either but a human exit point, as that is what she referred to me as to all of her friends! And for those of you wondering, I am the king of them according to her, not just one of the court, so bow down to your king!)


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

Locke.Stratos said:


> I'm having trouble believing that this is real because there's no way that someone can do something so intentionally horrible and be this blasé about it.


I used to think that people couldn't be so horrible. Boy was I a gullible sap. One thing the ex didn't think about when she and OM destroyed two families is that she also destroyed my ability to ever fully trust anyone again. I used to have an outlook on life where I trust everyone until they give me reason not to. My outlook today is I trust no one until they prove worthy of it. It's a pessimistic outlook and the result of a cheating wife.


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

Locke.Stratos said:


> I'm having trouble believing that this is real because there's no way that someone can do something so intentionally horrible and be this blasé about it.
> 
> Maybe it's an attempt to rile up some of the more militant and expressive posters on here.
> 
> If not then confess your new relationship to your husband, divorce and live happily ever after with your lover. No need to add more here.


I question the validity of it as well, but must say that my STBXW did something akin to this in a car with one of her OM as well for their first time so it is quite probable.


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

neonghost said:


> I love my husband, but between us both working and me also going to school we never see each other.


What a totally unforeseen circumstance  



bravenewworld said:


> You should change the title of this thread to "I kissed another _man's privates_."


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

neonghost said:


> I have been married for 5 years and with my husband for 8 years total. This last week I was taking a friend home. As he and I were sitting in my car chatting while it heated up I kissed him. Not just kissed him, but we climbed into the back seat and I gave him oral. My husband does not know. I am torn on what to do. I love my husband, but between us both working and me also going to school we never see each other. On the off chance we do spend time together we are both too tired to do anything at all. I like the man I hooked up with and I want to see him again.


Unless you are prepared for your life to spiral out of control in ways that you presently can't even understand, you need to (a) _*IMMEDIATELY* cut all contact w/ this other guy_ and (b) confess everything to your husband.

Right now you likely feel that, having had/performed oral sex with/on this other guy, you have nothing to lose by escalating things w/ him and stepping things up to full-on PIV sex. You can turn back from this, but _only_ if you resolve to do so *NOW*.

And make no mistake... this guy is no "friend" to you. *He is playing you*, and that he's willing to engage in a sexual relationship _with a married woman_ should tell you everything that you need to know about his character.

Please do the right thing. Your husband deserves better than a cheating spouse, you deserve better than _being_ a cheating spouse, and your children (if any) deserve better than a broken home.


----------



## dental (Apr 16, 2014)

I don't know how serious this post is. No reaction yet from OP.


----------



## KingwoodKev (Jan 15, 2015)

GusPolinski said:


> Unless you are prepared for your life to spiral out of control in ways that you presently can't even understand, you need to (a) _*IMMEDIATELY* cut all contact w/ this other guy_ and (b) confess everything to your husband.
> 
> Right now you likely feel that, having had/performed oral sex with/on this other guy, you have nothing to lose by escalating things w/ him and stepping things up to full-on PIV sex. You can turn back from this, but _only_ if you resolve to do so *NOW*.
> 
> ...


:iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree::iagree:


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

neonghost said:


> I have been married for 5 years and with my husband for 8 years total. This last week I was taking a friend home. As he and I were sitting in my car chatting while it heated up I kissed him. Not just kissed him, but we climbed into the back seat and I gave him oral. My husband does not know. I am torn on what to do*. I love my husband*, but between us both working and me also going to school we never see each other. On the off chance we do spend time together we are both too tired to do anything at all. I like the man I hooked up with and I want to see him again.


no you don't.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> no you don't.


Not too tired to give oral in the backseat of a car. It's strange the lengths, excuses and machinations cheaters take to please themselves and their APs. Yet, they will not do the same thing for their spouses.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Hit and run troll.


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

im getting off her bridge before she comes back!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Shouting "TROLL!" in a thread has got people banned in the past.

Please be careful.

Sadly this story is all too plausible. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## harrybrown (May 22, 2013)

How did you get the smell out of the car?


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

NoChoice said:


> OP,
> 
> You have no idea the gravity of the situation you have created.


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

MattMatt said:


> Shouting "TROLL!" in a thread has got people banned in the past.
> 
> Please be careful.
> 
> ...


Let her - if it's a she - prove she's no troll by posting more.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dogbert said:


> Hit and run troll.


yep. I agree


----------



## jin (Sep 9, 2014)

Q tip said:


> Cheaters are liars. Tell your H the truth.


If she tells the truth she is no longer a cheat?


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

How would you feel if your husband was doing to you the same thing behind your back? I guess it would not bother you at all.


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

bryanp said:


> How would you feel if your husband was doing to you the same thing behind your back?


I was trying not to get sucked into this story, but you need to make it clear you mean her husband doing the same thing with a woman.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Dogbert said:


> Hit and run troll.


She was last active 3 hours after her first post.


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

Maybe she is an overnighter and sleeps during the day? Who knows. Troll or not, somebody will read this thread, and the answers to this person, whether or not they truly exist, are as valid as they would be to somebody else. Hopefully that information helps somebody.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

My question is ...when did your husband last get head?

Your marriage isn't going to get any better so tell your husband and stop seeing this guy...he just wants a blow job and is it really worth being with a guy that just wants bj's from a married chick.

The guy you were with just found an easy score.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

harrybrown said:


> How did you get the smell out of the car?


Harry, *why* would there be a smell in the car?

Just think a little further...


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

She swallowed the evidence


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

thenub said:


> She swallowed the evidence


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

neonghost said:


> I have been married for 5 years and with my husband for 8 years total. This last week I was taking a friend home. As he and I were sitting in my car chatting while it heated up I kissed him. Not just kissed him, but we climbed into the back seat and I gave him oral. My husband does not know. I am torn on what to do. I love my husband, but between us both working and me also going to school we never see each other. On the off chance we do spend time together we are both too tired to do anything at all. *I like the man I hooked up with and I want to see him again.*


And sooner or later you're going to get careless, hubby will discover what you've been doing, and then it's "bye, bye marriage!" Guess it's a good thing you "liked" the other man. Maybe he'll be a good substitute for your betrayed husband.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Wait a minute...

Married trolls can cheat right? If that's the case, I believe the story. They can only post one time. Twice makes the break out and get all itchy...


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Too tired for hubby but not to tired for "friend"


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Could be a writer honing her skills forLlIterotica...
whatever
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSjK2Oqrgic


----------

